# question about overbite



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi guys! I just had a question... My breeder took the pup that I will be getting and he checked out fine and she said he has an overbite that can't be noticed unless you look in his mouth. She also said that it sould not affect his looks or health... Is that normal and everything should be fine?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have seen breeders say that when selling there pups for a cheaper price i think it has to do with if you plan on showing them it would be unacceptable according to the guidelines if your pup is just for pet purposes it doesnt matter but still check into it
good luck


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

